# DELE Exams



## agua642 (May 24, 2009)

Does anyone have experience on how difficult it is to do DELE Cervantes virtual online Spanish course, or is it best to sit exam in Alicante uni?


----------



## Guest (Nov 24, 2011)

I did the C2 exam without any prep course (and passed!) 

I found the best way to prepare was to download all the old exams they have on the website and practice using them. The prep book I bought was worthless to me.


----------



## agua642 (May 24, 2009)

Hi, thanks for the tip I will download all there previous exams, & do them as mocks. Can I just apply for the exam without any classes I'm guessing the exam has to be taken in Alicante, can't be done online.


----------



## Guest (Nov 24, 2011)

agua642 said:


> Hi, thanks for the tip I will download all there previous exams, & do them as mocks. Can I just apply for the exam without any classes I'm guessing the exam has to be taken in Alicante, can't be done online.


Definitely. I did the exam in a local university. It wasn't a problem, there will likely be plenty of people who haven't taken the class either.


----------



## joshjadavies (Jan 22, 2012)

If you don't need a DELE certificate for any particular reason be it work or school, is there any real reason to prepare for and write the exam. Or would your time be better spent simply talking and practising spanish?

Thoughts?


----------



## 213979 (Apr 11, 2013)

I got it because if I ever decide to take the national teaching exam (oposición), it helps me to avoid taking their test. If you're going to go into teaching here or plan to teach Spanish in another country, it might be a good idea.


----------

